# Looking for Diving opportunties?



## RaceCarGuy (Feb 28, 2009)

Hey guys, New to this fourm, seems like a very cool site. I am from Mobile and was woundering if there was many people on here from Mobile area? I would like to meet up with people who are interested in diving out of the Mobile/Pensacola area. 

I am in the market for a 21 to 23 foot boat, but first need to sell my current rig, it is a 1996 20' Hydra Sport with a 175 hp Johnson ocean runner. All in very good condition. Anyone know someone who would be interested in a good boat let me know


----------



## FishinFL (Sep 30, 2007)

Post pics and price of the boat on the boats for sale forum.

The "need a diver" post start showing up as the weather and water warms.

welcome to the forum!!

Sea ya, Reese


----------



## countryjwh (Nov 20, 2007)

there are a few of us from mobile on here such as me. i dive with a few that are on here and people on here are always looking to fill a boat. just keep looking and i am sure you will findsome partners. we will probably start in the next month or so. at least that is when it seems like the wind is gonna stop blowing.


----------



## RaceCarGuy (Feb 28, 2009)

I don't know if the wind will ever stop blowing? I had a trip scheduled to go on a live aboard with ultimate getways canceled the week end after Christmas due to ruff sea conditions...Bummer...., and I look at the seas everyday. I haveonly seen two days since Christmas with seas less than 3 foot. The seas today 6 to 9 WOW!.... I know it will get better soon, but I am ready now!


----------

